# Worst blister ever



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

The most painful blister I have ever had.









I had the honorable (but tearfully sad) task of digging my mother's grave this week.

Please pray the repose of her soul.

Mark


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

That's a nasty looking chunky blister, that one.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Our sympathy for your loss.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers for comfort for your family Mark. Just think that she gets to see the glory of Heaven while us schmucks have to wait for it!


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Mark,

Sorry for your loss.

I read this little story at my mother's service, seems I had to have several pauses while reading it (as I still did today re-reading it, 20+ years later).

*A PARABLE FOR MOTHERS

The young mother set her foot on the path of Life. "Is the way long?" she asked. And her Guide said: "Yes, and the way is hard. And you will be old before you reach the end of it. But the end will be better than the beginning."

But the young mother was happy, and she would not believe that anything could be better than these years. So she played with her children, and gathered flowers for them along the way, and bathed with them in the streams, and the sun shone on them, and life was good, and the young mother cried: "Nothing will ever be lovelier than this".

Then night came, and storm, and the path was dark, and the children shook with fear and cold, and the mother drew them close and covered them with her mantle and the children said: "Oh, Mother, we are not afraid for you are near, and no harm can come." And the mother said: "This is better than the brightest of days, for I have taught my children courage."

And the morning came and there was a hill ahead, and the children climbed and grew weary, and the mother was weary, but at all times she said to the children: "A little patience and we are there." So the children climbed, and when they reached the top, they said: "We could not have done it without you, Mother." And the mother, when she lay down that night, looked up at the stars and said: "This is a better day than the last, for my children have learned fortitude in the face of difficulty. Yesterday I gave them courage, Today I have given them strength."

And the next day came strange clouds which darkened the earth - clouds of war and hate and evil, and the children groped and stumbled, and the mother said: "Look up! Lift your eyes to the light." And the children looked and saw above the clouds an Everlasting Glory, and it guided them beyond the darkness. And that night the mother said: "This is the best day of all, for I have shown my children God."

And the days went on, and the months and the years, and the mother grew old, and she was small and bent. But her children were strong and tall and walked with courage. And when the way was hard, they helped their mother; and when the way was rough they lifted her, for she was as light as a feather; and at last they came to a hill, and beyond the hill they could see a shining road and golden gates flung wide. And the mother said: "I have reached the end of my journey. And now I know that the end is better than the beginning, for my children can walk alone, and their children after them."

And the children said: "You will always walk with us, Mother, even when you have gone through the gates."

And they stood and watched her as she went on alone, and the gates closed after her. And they said: "We cannot see her, but she is with us. A mother like ours is more than a memory. She is a living presence."*

If you have already read this, my apologies, are in order.

As I tell other's, welcome to the club of your mother not being where you can physically touch her, but she will always still be with you.

Larry


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss Mark.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Blisters heal. Heartache takes awhile. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry for the loss of your mother.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mark,

We have talked in the past about the loss of my mother and you were an awesome listener. 
If I can return the favor, please don't hesitate to reach out.

I'm really sorry for your loss. 
You never forget your mother, the one who protects and nurtures us when we were the most vulnerable.
Something tells me you are a great son she is very proud of.

May the Lord welcome her into his heavenly kingdom.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

My condolences to your family. Will remember you in prayer.


----------

